# Best coil springs?



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I need new front and rear coil springs for my 68 GTO conv. I am only interested in stock ride height.

Which springs are you all using?

I would like firm/heavy duty springs....I guess.....

Please mention a few options...thanks...


----------



## cij911 (Oct 25, 2017)

Since you already know you want stock ride height and are not going coilovers, I am guessing you want a stock replacement. Just get the OE replacement and be done with it. Most of the time people are concerned because of changing the height or wanting a much stiffer ride, but in your case that does not appear to be the driver....


----------



## 1968gto421 (Mar 28, 2014)

Member* Pinion Head* who has been a long time forum expert on this topic has recommended Coil Spring Specialties as the best source to use. Since you want stock height and firm, CSS sounds like the place to contact.

Here is their site:

Coil Spring Specialties | Classic Cars

Best of luck!


----------



## WideTrack (May 7, 2008)

I got my front and rear coils from Eaton Detroit Spring, in Detroit. I live close by so I've been to their shop. Same location it's been for many years, in the shadow of the old Tiger Stadium at Michigan and Trumbull. I have no problem recommending them. Pretty sure I've purchased other stuff from them too. Body bushings, core support bushings, etc. They manufacture their springs right there on site. 

https://www.eatondetroitspring.com/


https://www.eatondetroitspring.com/make/pontiac/


----------



## dcoydad (Sep 27, 2017)

I went with Moog springs. Talked to a tech on the phone and he hooked me up with front and backs. I have an AC car so stiffer than non and also used the heavier cargo springs in the rear. Perfect stance and ride.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

Thanks for the great info. I will look into Eaton and CSS.

Dcoydad......what Moogs did you use? Part numbers?

I have seen some Acdelco (variable) coils......they seem fine.....45H3095......any good? Thanks.

Eaton and CSS are really, really nice...but..wow....they are a bit expensive....and I need shipping to Denmark....ouch...


----------



## gtojoe68 (Jan 4, 2019)

I bought a complete front end rebuild package from Ames - used all stock parts, mostly Moog. Couldn't be happier. Recommend switching to disc brakes at the same time - unless you already have. the disc brake conversion lit was supplied by The Right Stuff. I too have a 68' conv.


----------



## integrity6987 (May 10, 2017)

Anderslober said:


> Thanks for the great info. I will look into Eaton and CSS.
> 
> Dcoydad......what Moogs did you use? Part numbers?
> 
> ...


member snoslyd has it right for our awesome cars - his signature is: G.O.A.T - Get Out Another Thousand


----------



## tjs72goat (Jul 20, 2017)

I also replaced with Ames recommended springs.


----------



## Anderslober (Mar 15, 2018)

I ordered the Acdelco`s.......front and back. Hopefully they are awesome!


----------

